# Best Easy Books on Infant Baptism



## Scott (Mar 1, 2004)

What have who approve of infant baptism people found to be the best introduction for the lay reader? I like Children of the Promise by Randy Booth. 

My church has a number of people who don't accept infant baptism. God willing, we are going to be having one in a month or so. We may want to distribute some books to the congregation to reinforce an infant baptism sermon. These need to be easy and not too intimidating.

Thanks


----------



## Scott (Mar 1, 2004)

BTW, it seems to me that I saw Children of the Promise on clearance somewhere - does anyone know a source to get several for cheaper than $6.99 per copy (that is CEP's current price)?

Thanks


----------



## luvroftheWord (Mar 1, 2004)

Your church is PCA and a number of them don't accept paedobaptism?

That's interesting to me. I bet the reason they are there is because they are Calvinists, right? It seems to me that some Calvinists will sacrifice all other doctrinal convictions at the expense of the 5-points.

By the way, I think Children of the Promise is one of the best books. I, personally, like Doug Wilson's book To a Thousand Generations. But Booth's book makes more sense to people, it seems, since Wilson's approach is a little different.

[Edited on 3-1-2004 by luvroftheWord]


----------



## turmeric (Mar 1, 2004)

There is a book called &quot;What Christian Parents Should Know About Infant Baptism&quot; by John P. Sartelle from P&amp;R Publishing, P O Box 817, Phillipsburg, NJ.
It's only 28 pages. Our pastor gave it out in membership class.


----------



## cupotea (Mar 1, 2004)

*Book*

Another book is The Case for Covenantal Infant Baptism it was publshed in 2003
a P&amp;R book. Edited by Gregg Strawbridge.
Articles by Bryan Chapel, Daniel M. Doriani, Joel Beeke and Ray B. Lanning, Jonathan M. Watt, Mark E. Ross, Joseph Pipa, Jeffrey D. Niell, Richard L, Pratt Jr., Randy Booth, Cornelius P. Venema, Lyle D. Bierma, Peter J. Leithart, Douglas Wilson and R.C. Sproul Jr.
It a great book


----------



## Scott (Mar 1, 2004)

&quot;Your church is PCA and a number of them don't accept paedobaptism?&quot;

I am in the South, which has a heavy Southern Baptist influence. Many members are baptists who want Calvinistic preaching. I am also near Dallas, the home of the dispensational Dallas Theological Seminary. We have a number of people from dispensational Bible churches too. These people often come into PCA churches by way of learning about Calvinism. I can think of 3 families that came b/c of listening to Sproul's radio show or Horton's White Horse Inn.

Many tend to have little understanding of other Reformed doctrines (in fact most of their training in other churches has been contrary to Reformed distinctives). We have a lot of dispensalionalsts and disp. (as opposed to historic) premils. We have a lot of people who don't believe the sacraments are efficacious (although alot of modern Reformeds unfortunately take this position). 

So, we keep working on them. 

Scott

[Edited on 3-2-2004 by Scott]


----------



## Scott (Mar 1, 2004)

Meg: I have heard of the book. Is it good?

Scott


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 2, 2004)

Sartelle is pretty good. I would also recommend &quot;William the Baptist.&quot; you can review it online - run a google search.


----------



## turmeric (Mar 2, 2004)

[quote:1821ea1543][i:1821ea1543]Originally posted by Scott[/i:1821ea1543]
Meg: I have heard of the book. Is it good?

Scott [/quote:1821ea1543]

Let's put it this way; I'm a credo-baptist and it almost persuaded me...I'm going to read it again.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 2, 2004)

scripturalness of infant baptism by ergatees


----------

